# Intel i7 7700k



## chimuelo (Sep 21, 2019)

Bought this for my son years back and he's become quite the gamer, video editor and producer.
He just bought a big AMD 3900 because of benchmarks and excitement around the new CPUs.

So I took the spare 1U PC Chassis that has side to side air cooling which is designed for non server/workstation boards.
Ive been hesitant to upgrade to 8 core CPUs even though I do have an 8086k delidded which is overkill for the live rigs I use.
Waiting for AMD or Intel to release a new quad but just don't see that happening.

The i7 7700k is not much more powerful than the 4790/5775/6700 CPUs but lets me max out my projects without a single hiccup.

Intel and AMD Cores are showing better single core performance than the 7000s but I no longer care about these numbers since my workload never increases.
I like quads because they use less resources and run cooler.

Im waiting for a new 7700 now.
Building a new PC based on that will cost me 975 USD and thats with a pair of Samsung 2TB NVMe M.2s.

Ive been years behind the newest tech now since the 4790k CPUs.
I think Ill stay this way until I start needing to load massive templates of everything I own.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 21, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Ive been years behind the newest tech now since the 4790k CPUs.



Those chips are amazing. I still have one on my Percussion PC and it runs like a champ.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2019)

The 7700s discontinued as of today.
I was tempted to buy one just because I am a big fan of fast stock quads, but then my prayers were answered with this...










Intel Core i3-10100 4 Core and 8 Thread Comet Lake Budget Desktop CPU Leaks Out - Multi-Threading Possibly Enabled Across All CPUs To Tackle AMD Ryzen


Intel is readying their new 10th Gen Comet Lake CPU lineup which would possibly enable multi-threading on all parts & not just the flagship.




wccftech.com






Im going to build an i3 10k Quad.
91 watts, easy OC to 5GHz, but I like 4.4/5GHz.
Lower watts, less heat anf plenty of headroom.

This is a killer Slave CPU.
Everything I reslly like is cheap now.
Dont care about PCI 4.0, so the storage and RAM are chesp, even the CPU is considered budget.

So glad everybody likes AMD and 50 cores.
makes my builds cheap.


----------



## ChrisLudwig (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi,
Which i3 model were you looking at? 
The current 9th gen i3 9320kF is about the same speed as the 7700k. Probably slightly better if you start pushing it with overclocking. 
The i5 9600k is a great option price/performance-wise as well. Abut 10% faster before you start overclocking it. 
The 9700k is the most direct replacement for the 770k at least in Intel's line up. 
It's gonna be around 30% faster before any overclocking. 
Picking a reliable overclocking motherboard is gonna be the bigger choice IMHO. 
Pretty only the z390 chipset based boards will have proper overclocking options. The H370 B37 boards tend to not have the right settings available in the BIOs. part of the reason they are the lower-cost boards. 

Chris


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 12, 2019)

Ill be using a server board instead of a gaming board, and the CPU model is the i3 10350k.

Im a single core Quad guy for timings and latency settings.
I really like my 64 samples .07 msec @ 96k.
Stock fast quads get me there.
The extra cores wont let me use those settings.
Although I havent tried 8 core CPUs yet. The 8086k I tried is powerful but wont run at settings I use.
Its more powerful than my quads but I need single core performance with hyperthreading.

The new i3 is the first 4/8 since the 7700k.
For what I need it is the replacement Im looking for.

If AMD replies with a quad and that generous amount of cache, that would be another option. I dont see them doing this though as of right now they mopping the floor in record sales with 8 core and 12 core parts.

Well see.


----------



## ChrisLudwig (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi,
Yes hopefully the motherboard manufacturers will add support on the current z390 chipset boards. That or the boards they release have a logical layout and pricing tiers. 
Chris


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 14, 2019)

Im not so sure. Theyve already got 400 series chipsets getting tested at OEMs.
I prefer what already works but Intel never rolls out crap, if they suddenly did with AMD on their heels it would be a huge bite out of market share.

I hope AMD makes Intel innovative again.


----------

